# NJATC curriculum?



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Try "Electrical Training Alliance". It's the new name for the njatc. There is an online bookstore but you might have to register on the website


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

1st year is theory. Ohms law, vectors, etc. 2nd year is solid state components and motor controls. 3rd year is PLCs and low voltage. Havnt got further than that.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

I have been trying to find one too! I think I'm going to ask the director if she has anything. 



nternes said:


> 1st year is theory. Ohms law, vectors, etc. 2nd year is solid state components and motor controls. 3rd year is PLCs and low voltage. Havnt got further than that.


Are you taking the journeyman inside wireman program? I am too and I am sure we don't cover motors and controls until the 4th yr. It may vary from local to local...


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

RubyTuesday said:


> I have been trying to find one too! I think I'm going to ask the director if she has anything.
> 
> Are you taking the journeyman inside wireman program? I am too and I am sure we don't cover motors and controls until the 4th yr. It may vary from local to local...


I am. AW5 is my classification. LU 569. I know because I just took all of those. It may vary with local. I think we have to take fire alarm systems, PV too later on.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

They change it every year lately. It is a giant experiment right now.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi there,

In general it goes Ohm's law...math in first year

Second Year is Vectors, more math.

Third Year Motor Controls

Fourth Year PLCS, etc

Fifth Year (in NYC it's called MIJ) is working on your own and taking whatever professional courses you want..ie: Code Classes, High Voltage Splicing, Track Certification, etc.

Code is taught for 1st through 4th Year.

Individual Locals can alter the classes if they have permission from the IO. 

Here in NYC we have never fully adhered to the NJATC or as it's known now..The Electrical Training Alliance.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cmh102592 (Dec 21, 2014)

*active recruitment pool question?*

i'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question, so my apologies if i'm in the wrong place! i put in my application for the NJATC apprenticeship at the end of november, and received a letter about a week and a half later about taking the aptitude test.so i took the test a couple weeks later, and heard back from them about 4 or 5 days later asking me to come in for the interview. and now i've heard back from them, 4 days after the interview, saying i've been placed in the active recruitment pool. this has all happened over a span of a little over a month, about 5 weeks or so. everything i've been finding online about the whole process, especially from seeing posts on here, it seems like it usually takes quite a while to hear back from the apprenticeship people, as in several weeks and/or even months. so would the fact that i've been hearing back from them so quickly mean that i probably got ranked pretty high? they didn't tell me what my ranking was, so i don't know exactly how well i did. i saw them nodding a lot during my interview (which i was surprised at, because i'm not good at talking in general, and this was my first interview of any kind), and i know i did really well on the test. my local IBEW is 43, and their recruitment drive ends in may...so does anybody have any ideas how long it should take me to hear back from them about starting as an apprentice? the couple people i know of that have also applied for it (my sister's boyfriend and his cousin) took almost 3 times as long to hear back from the apprenticeship committee (or whatever it's called) about the test and the interview and their results...so is this one of those cases where the sooner i've been hearing back from them, the better i probably did? just trying to get an idea on things so i can have an idea of what to expect. thanks to whoever can answer my questions and sorry again if i posted this in the wrong feed!


----------

